

Record of awesome wrongness - danssig
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/04/journal-economics/

======
_delirium
It's a more general problem with economic pundits: there is no real
accountability that their predictions be any better than coin tosses.
Sometimes, you can just confidently make whatever prediction is most
politically suitable for you. Other times, the best thing to do is to make
bold predictions of any kind without much evidence, because occasionally
you'll be right and look like a prophet.

------
MetaMan
One of the comments on this article referred to this long but very insightful
article.

[http://www.truth-out.org/goodbye-all-reflections-gop-
operati...](http://www.truth-out.org/goodbye-all-reflections-gop-operative-
who-left-cult/1314907779)

